
Hotspot Shield Creator Is on a Mission to Outflank the Censors - sethbannon
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/10/14/hotspot-shield-creator-is-on-a-mission-to-outflank-the-censors/
======
lordsper
This is an advertorial for a VPN provider. Can this be removed?

edit: To elaborate, I think this article ads little in terms of technical or
other novelty, and is also not newsworthy. It merely describes the history of
this one VPN provider who happens to have a mobile client that's been used
against censorship in some cases.

------
zeveb
Does this offer anything over just using OpenVPN?

